# Schnickschnack rund ums Biken



## Jule (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach schönem "Schnickschnack rund ums Biken", d.h. Taschen aus Fahrradschläuchen, Bike-Schmuck, T-Shirts etc. 

Vielleicht kennt ihr ja Shops, die Fahrradteile wiederverwerten und daraus witzige Sachen basteln?
Oder habt ihr selber schon mal was umfunktioniert?
Das hier ist z.B. meine alte Bremsscheibe:




Jule


----------



## MelleD (10. Juni 2010)

Schöne Idee 
Leider bin ich für sowas zu grobmotorisch veranlagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (10. Juni 2010)

Gestern in der M.....Bike gesehen:

http://www.kettenglueck.de


----------



## Jule (10. Juni 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Gestern in der M.....Bike gesehen:
> 
> http://www.kettenglueck.de


 
Aaaaaaargh, warum hab' ich bloß diesen Fred eröffnet? Bin voll anfällig für sowas und verfalle in Kaufrausch. 

Hier mal ein paar Taschen: www.tubeline.de


----------



## MissMini (10. Juni 2010)

Schau mal www.girlsridetoo.de


----------



## karmakiller (10. Juni 2010)

Da sieht man mal wieder: Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden ! 
Bei freier Auswahl wüßte ich nicht was ich mir davon holen sollte - höchstens eine Klingel 

Das bezieht sich jetzt auf die Angebote beider shops - Jules Uhr hingegen find ich witzig  aber dieser "Schmuck" und die Taschen... nee nee


----------



## Jule (10. Juni 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder: Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden ! Bei freier Auswahl wüßte ich nicht was ich mir davon holen sollte - höchstens eine Klingel


 
OK, vergrößern wir einfach die Auswahl. 
www.c2-schmuck.com


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Juni 2010)

mal entdeckt, aber nie in echt gesehen:
http://www.schlauch-shop.com/

und gerade eben entdeckt und muss ich UN BE DINGT haben:
http://www.tube.ch/index___l=de&id=produkte!i-tube.html


----------



## Mausoline (11. Juni 2010)

Cool 
Danke Jule für diesen Fred


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ne Kettenblattschraube von RaceFace als Anhänger auf ein Lederband gefädelt.
Wusste nicht, was ich sonst damit anfangen soll, RaceFace liefert bei seinen Klamotten immer ne Kettenblattschraube mit, als Aufhänger für das Preisschild.


----------



## missmarple (11. Juni 2010)

Das ist zwar kein Recyclingprodukt, aber mein Favorit ist die Magura Bremsscheiben Kette - die baumelt seit anderthalb Jahren stetig um meinen Hals... 

Ansonsten hab ich letztens diese Seite hier in Sachen Taschen aus Reifen/Schläuchen gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (11. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ne Kettenblattschraube von RaceFace als Anhänger auf ein Lederband gefädelt.
> Wusste nicht, was ich sonst damit anfangen soll, RaceFace liefert bei seinen Klamotten immer ne Kettenblattschraube mit, als Aufhänger für das Preisschild.



ECHT??? Bei mir war keine dabei... 

OOPS, ich nehm alles zurück, da ist tatsächlich eine. Das habe ich gar nicht erkannt und auch gar nicht so genau draufgeguckt. COOL!!!


----------



## JarJarBings (13. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Schöne Idee
> Leider bin ich für sowas zu grobmotorisch veranlagt.



dito!


----------



## Twinkie (13. Juni 2010)

schnell selbstgebastelt:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Juni 2010)

haha! herrlich!!!


----------



## FlamingMoe (13. Juni 2010)

mein fave: http://www.bikeartist.ca/gallery.htm


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juni 2010)

Wand-Tattoos















http://www.bilder-welten.net/pics/75/85475.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2010)

DAS ist mal ne gute Idee 
Würde ich mir glatt in die nächste Wohnung machen, wird wohl nicht mehr all zu lange dauern (winke an Schatzi ).


----------



## ghostmoni (15. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Wand-Tattoos




Das hab ich!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juni 2010)

*GEIL!!!* Haben müssen!!!    Wo kriegt man das?


----------



## Jule (15. Juni 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *GEIL!!!* Haben müssen!!!  Wo kriegt man das?


http://www.bilder-welten.net/de/produkt_detail.php?id=14153&catid=1171&position=109&delta


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Juni 2010)

Dankeschön! Schon für´s neue Schlafzimmer geplant...


----------



## Twinkie (15. Juni 2010)




----------



## Twinkie (20. Juni 2010)

Für Löcher im Klamottenbereich oder als Aufnäher auf Taschen:


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2010)

wo gibts das denn? *habenmuss*


----------



## Twinkie (20. Juni 2010)

z.B. HIER

Donkey -> Flick&Fertig


----------



## Deleted 140574 (20. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ne Kettenblattschraube von RaceFace als Anhänger auf ein Lederband gefädelt.
> Wusste nicht, was ich sonst damit anfangen soll, RaceFace liefert bei seinen Klamotten immer ne Kettenblattschraube mit, als Aufhänger für das Preisschild.



Kommt auch schick als Tunnel fürs Ohr die Kettenblattschraube. Hat glaub so 10 oder 11 mm Durchmesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juni 2010)

Piercing! Brrr...


----------



## Twinkie (26. Juni 2010)

Grillbesteck von Park Tool für ~27Euro


----------



## Twinkie (26. Juni 2010)

zum nachbasteln für die haustür


----------



## Twinkie (26. Juni 2010)

Flaschenöffner von Taya für 3,80Euro


----------



## Twinkie (26. Juni 2010)

11,40Euro Mousepad von Wirebike


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juni 2010)

..bei dem haustür ding aber die schutzbleche ab - LOL .....


----------



## velo1981 (1. Juli 2010)

ooh gott, ooh gott, was für ein herrlicher Thread...die wandtatoos find ich super

Ich stell mir gerade schon die Diskussion vor...("Aber das ist doch mein Arbeitszimmer, da dürfen auch Tattoos an die WAND!!!")


----------



## Twinkie (2. Juli 2010)

Rock Shox Fußmatte


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Für Löcher im Klamottenbereich oder als Aufnäher auf Taschen:



 Das müsste es in diesem Look als Pflaster in der Apotheke geben... Wäre doch bestimmt der Renner für verletzte Radfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (2. Juli 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Das müsste es in diesem Look als Pflaster in der Apotheke geben... Wäre doch bestimmt der Renner für verletzte Radfahrer!


 Mein Freund hat immer die Kinder-Pflaster mit Dinosauriern dabei.

@Twinkie: Cool, was du so alles ausgräbst!


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juli 2010)

ich bin auch nur ein mädchen und schnick-schnack ist mein universum!  tierchenpflaster haben wir natürlich hier auch am start


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juli 2010)

Gürtel aus verschiedenen Bikemänteln 30$


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juli 2010)

@trek: die schutzbleche von dem haustürding kann man gut für die küche nutzen:


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juli 2010)

So, zum 3. Tor von Deutschland hier noch watt zum Weitergebrauch der verschlissenen Ketten:


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juli 2010)

..die gürtel gefallen mir gut !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (5. Juli 2010)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juli 2010)

aaah wie herrlich


----------



## coast13 (7. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


>


 
 so ne Flasche MUSS ich haben !!!!  Wo gibt s die ???????!!!!


Gruß

Frank


----------



## Twinkie (7. Juli 2010)

Der Hersteller steht auf den Flaschen drauf. Mußte mal direkt da anfragen, denn im Net habe ich keine Bestellmöglichkeit entdeckt: Bike Department Ost Leipzig

Und bitte mal berichten! Ich hätte auch gern so eine!


----------



## MelleD (7. Juli 2010)

Was istn da alles drin? Zigarette erkenn ich noch (wat solln det?)...


----------



## Twinkie (7. Juli 2010)

Kippen, Bildzeitung und n paar Silvesterknaller für die WM .


----------



## MelleD (7. Juli 2010)

die Kippen lass ich drin, den Rest nehm ich


----------



## coast13 (7. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Der Hersteller steht auf den Flaschen drauf. Mußte mal direkt da anfragen, denn im Net habe ich keine Bestellmöglichkeit entdeckt: Bike Department Ost Leipzig
> 
> Und bitte mal berichten! Ich hätte auch gern so eine!


 
Danke für den Hinweis !!

mail an die ist raus... 

Sobald ich was weiss sag ich Bescheid !


----------



## coast13 (7. Juli 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> die Kippen lass ich drin, den Rest nehm ich


 
also ich würd auch die Kippe raus nehmen...bevor ich was reinfülle


----------



## Twinkie (7. Juli 2010)

Dat dauert mir alles zu lange. Hab grad da angerufen    Super nette Azubine!  Die wird mal was...hihi.

Also bestellen kann man die Flaschen per Mail. Preis 6/Stck.
Ich denke wenn man 100Stck bestellt, könnte es u.U. günstiger werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (7. Juli 2010)

hey super !!! Danke für die Info !!!!

Also so 4-5 Stück könnt ich an den Mann/die Frau bringen.... ;-) aber 100 ???!!!! 

Dann werd ich jetz mal bestellen


----------



## radneuling (7. Juli 2010)

kann einer von euch wenn er die Flasche hat mal bilder vom inhalt machen?
und vom gesamteindruck ? 

Danke.


----------



## Twinkie (7. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es sich um ein Gel handelt...das bei der RTF dabei war.
ansonsten wird da wohl kein Inhalt drin sein. Aber schaun wir ma.


----------



## Fie (7. Juli 2010)

Wer bestellt? Ich will auch eine oder zwei Flaschen. Die sind cool!


----------



## Twinkie (7. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube es ist besser, wenn jeder einzeln bestellt. Denn wenn ich Dir dann die Flaschen rumschicke für 3,90uro...dann is der Rabatt ja auch wieder dahin, oder?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juli 2010)

coo, danke, da werde ich auch mal zuschlagen


----------



## coast13 (8. Juli 2010)

müsst Euch beeilen mit der Bestellung (falls nicht schon gesehen), sind wohl nur noch ganz wenige da.


----------



## DieUrlauberin (8. Juli 2010)

Für alle Stadtradlerinnen unter uns: regenfester Sattelüberzug 
http://shop.kleinundmore.de/k-und-m-classics/living-room/satteltiere/satteltiere.html#

Susanne


----------



## Twinkie (8. Juli 2010)

wie, gibbet keine neuauflage? die müssen doch der renner sein....tztztz.

die satteltiere kenn ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, das in dem Thread mal etwas dabei ist das mir gefällt  , aber ich hab eben 2 Becks- ähm Bike-Flaschen bestellt , die sind  !


----------



## Twinkie (8. Juli 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, das in dem Thread mal etwas dabei ist das mir gefällt


Das ist ja wohl ne FRECHHEIT!!!!


----------



## coast13 (8. Juli 2010)

twinkie..... da haste ja mal schön was angerichtet.... die haben vermutlich an einem tag mehr flaschen verkauft als im letzten halben jahr.....


----------



## coast13 (8. Juli 2010)

DieUrlauberin schrieb:


> Für alle Stadtradlerinnen unter uns: regenfester Sattelüberzug
> http://shop.kleinundmore.de/k-und-m-classics/living-room/satteltiere/satteltiere.html#
> 
> Susanne


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)

coast13 schrieb:


> twinkie..... da haste ja mal schön was angerichtet.... die haben vermutlich an einem tag mehr flaschen verkauft als im letzten halben jahr.....



randgruppen und nischenhändler mit guten ideen werden doch gerne unterstützt!!! 



ich werde weiter forschen, was es noch so in den net-katakomben gibt.

.


----------



## coast13 (9. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> randgruppen und nischenhändler mit guten ideen werden doch gerne unterstützt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

seh ich auch so !!!


ja, forsch mal weiter... schnickschnack is immer gut !


sollten meine flaschen heute kommen stell ich mal bilder vom inhalt hier rein 

bin dann mal wieder raus hier...is ja lady s bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (9. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl ne FRECHHEIT!!!!



sorry  aber den Rest fand ich bisher eher...öhm...naja....  
ist halt wie immer: Geschmackssache


----------



## Twinkie (9. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich seh schon...für Altherren ist das auch nix.


----------



## karmakiller (9. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> für Altherren ist das auch nix.



öhm...ich ?


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Juli 2010)

...



(falscher Fred)


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juli 2010)

S&P Streuer


----------



## coast13 (21. Juli 2010)

coast13 schrieb:


> seh ich auch so !!!
> 
> sollten meine flaschen heute kommen stell ich mal bilder vom inhalt hier rein
> 
> bin dann mal wieder raus hier...is ja lady s bereich


 
ich zitier mich mal selber....

hier der Inhalt der Trinkflaschen bei Anlieferung:


----------



## Fie (21. Juli 2010)

Also nix???


----------



## karmakiller (21. Juli 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Also nix???



Nein, die waren leer - aber sie sind soo toll  
Ich hoffe nur, dass der Aufdruck einigermaßen haltbar ist. Sonst benutze ich immer 1-Liter-Flaschen von Vaude, da ist der Druck schon bald ramponiert - zumal ich die immer in die Spülmaschine stecke... Da muß ich den Bike's-Flaschen etwas mehr Pflege zukommen lassen


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juli 2010)

wieviel l passt denn da rein?


----------



## karmakiller (21. Juli 2010)

0,75 l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (22. Juli 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Nein, die waren leer - aber sie sind soo toll


 
jepp !!! bin gestern schon bei ner Abendrunde drauf angesprochen worden



> Ich hoffe nur, dass der Aufdruck einigermaßen haltbar ist.


 

..is leider nicht sehr haltbar..... hab schon n paar ordentliche kratzer drin


----------



## FlamingMoe (24. Juli 2010)

Hier Mädels, für euch - Taschen, so viele ihr Tragen könnt:

http://www.fair-kaeuflich.de/index.php/cat/c426_Fahrradschlauch.html


----------



## Cristina (1. August 2010)

Danke Twinkie

Ein Brückenschlag zu dem anderen geliebten Hobby...Seifesieden 

*After Bike:*









Rapsöl, Olivenöl, Kakaobutter, Kokosnußöl, Macadamianußöl, Sheabutter und Rizinusöl
Reinigt und pflegt zugleich...

Ein Schuß Milch der Cremigkeit willen und für angetrockneten Schlamm, Kettenfett usw. ein wenig Bimsmehl und Mohnsamen. Ein schöner Peelingeffekt.

Damit auch den Dreck beim Abwaschen nicht so auffällt ist die Seife durch med. Buchenkohle dunkel gehalten.
Eine Goldader zieht sich dezent durch die Seife, findet sich im Stempel und in der Banderole wieder.

Aufgehübscht mit einem Stempel, kurzerhand wurde ein Ritzel missbraucht, was sonst...

Mehr auf meinem Blog ;-)
http://cristinaskreativeseite.blogspot.com/

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## Twinkie (2. August 2010)

Also ich bin begeistert!

Wir haben in Chemie auch mal Seife selber hergestellt aus Glycerin, Lauge, Fett und Ethanol....und noch irgendwas. Das hat ewig gedauert bis sich da mal was ergeben hat. War aber durchaus ergiebig. 
Läuft bei Dir die Seifenherstellung auch von Grund auf? Oder kann man den gefährlichen Natronlaugenteil irgendwie umschiffen?


----------



## Cristina (3. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Also ich bin begeistert!
> 
> Wir haben in Chemie auch mal Seife selber hergestellt aus Glycerin, Lauge, Fett und Ethanol....und noch irgendwas. Das hat ewig gedauert bis sich da mal was ergeben hat. War aber durchaus ergiebig.
> Läuft bei Dir die Seifenherstellung auch von Grund auf? Oder kann man den gefährlichen Natronlaugenteil irgendwie umschiffen?



Natronlauge ist wohl notwendig, aber wenn man gewisse Vorsichtsmaßnahmen einhält ist es kein Problem. Angst braucht man vor der Natronlauge nicht haben, wohl aber Respekt

Seiddem ich Seife benutze, auch beim Duschen, ist mein Haut wie ausgewechselt, kein eincremen kein spannen, ich fühl mich sozusagen puderwohl in meiner Haut.
Und das bei meiner Problemhaut...
Neuerdings rühre ich mir meine Kosmetik auch selbst, es ist so simpel natürlicher wirkungsvoller ohne Chemie und das beste:
Kostengünstiger, da bleibt mehr für mich und mein Bike

LG Cristina


----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

sieht echt interessant aus !


----------



## Insomniac (12. August 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Danke Twinkie
> 
> Ein Brückenschlag zu dem anderen geliebten Hobby...Seifesieden
> 
> ...



Hab mir aus Weidenthal ein Stück mitgenommen, seift einwandfrei 
Aber bisher nur für die Hände genutzt...


----------



## Cristina (13. August 2010)

Insomniac schrieb:


> Hab mir aus Weidenthal ein Stück mitgenommen, seift einwandfrei
> Aber bisher nur für die Hände genutzt...



Hallo Insomniac,

leider war ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mit dabei, aber schön das dir meine Seife gefällt 
Berichte mal wie du die sonst findest evtl. über Pn, konstruktive Kritik nehme ich gerne entgegen


----------



## Twinkie (14. August 2010)

@cristina:  


hier was dekoratives für den garten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (14. August 2010)

bücher und schnickschnackregal schnell selber gebastelt:


----------



## Warnschild (21. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> bücher und schnickschnackregal schnell selber gebastelt:



Das ist eine gute Idee. Nicht, dass ich's genauso umsetzen würde, aber etwas Ähnliches - weniger "kühl" vom Design her - könnte mir durchaus gefallen. Mal sehn, ob ich nochmal darauf zurückkomme...

Ich bin notorischer Ideensammler. Manchmal braucht man die Dinge wieder bzw. lässt sich ein Ansatz überarbeiten/umdenken/uminterpretieren, und es kommen super Lösungen dabei heraus...


----------



## Twinkie (19. September 2010)

"Light Lane" lastert Dir nen virtuellen Radweg um Dein Bike, zur besseren Sichtbarkeit.






Hier gibts Video und Kurzbericht dazu:
http://www.daskindinmir.de/2009/06/28/virtueller-fahrradweg-mit-dem-fahrradrucklicht-light-lane/


----------



## karmakiller (19. September 2010)

würde ich sofort kaufen, sieht überzeugend aus ! Tolle Idee


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. September 2010)

wie cool ist das denn!!!


----------

